# key ignition problem



## paularenss (Aug 25, 2010)

i just picked up a 1990 240sx s13 a few days ago and found out that the key assembly is stripped so im a little worried about it getting stolen.i can start the car with any key or anything that can fit in it. I am glad that its not like that on the doors at all luckily.

just wondering if i can swap out the old one and get a new key assembly with the same pattern so i dont have to change all the locks. i currently have a steering wheel lock on it but i really should get it fixed soon

let me know what i should do!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A Nissan dealer should be able to repin the new key assembly to match your existing keys.


----------

